# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  GDI+, sprite animation and adventure game style setup

## d3v123

A simple project that can be extended into different style of Point and Click, type adventure games. There is a draggable sprite as well as animated sprites. The performance is excellent for this type of setup. Make sure you play with the Delay settings, to see faster sprite animation. Also, you can change the Timer interval and calibrate the sprite delays as you see fit. Code is not difficult to read and kept to a minimum. I am occasionally working on a retro style adventure as a side project, so perhaps I will post some more in the future.

----------

